# condominio



## Deea

"condominio" si puo tradure anche come "cheltuieli de scarã"?


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

Could you provide some context? Looks to me as if the translation could be "bloc" or "apartament."


----------



## Deea

I do not really have a context. I am just paying every moth this tax and I am curious about a possible correspondence in Romanian. Could be something specific to Italy?


----------



## Trisia

Sounds to me like you do have a context, or at least background information -- it's a tax that you're asked to pay every month, and I assume it's not what we call "întreţinere."

Maybe you should ask what it is, in the Italian forum.


----------



## OldAvatar

It may be „fond de rulment”, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Deea

Thanks a lot to both of you.


----------



## mariadelmonte

Deea said:


> "condominio" si puo tradure anche come "cheltuieli de scarã"?



si. 

condominio in italiano indica:

una piccola "comunità" del palazzo (es.: riunone di condominio)
una spesa collettiva del palazzo pagare il condominio (ovvero le spese di condominio) 

ciao


----------

